# Grind repairs



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 2, 2005)

some times grinding a polishing is the only thing to do, but Most of the time you can repair them to look like they did. below is a before the grind picture


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 2, 2005)

*after grind*

after grinding and polish, it is changed alot, but nothing can be done sometimes, it is just for looks.


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, nice job with the repair. I have always wanted to do repairing on bottles but am not sure where to get the right epoxy and how to make it match the color of the bottle. I have the equipment to grind and polish it then. Can you give me some advice on what to buy and where?

 Thanks, Tom


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 4, 2005)

Never mind bottle tumble, i read an earlyer post and figured out how to do it.

 ~~Tom


----------

